# Looking for a couple of chefs with experience



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Our business is growing and we are looking to add several new chefs to our staff. Lunch and evening shifts . If you have any experience,please drop me a PM with your phone number.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

??? more info please


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

City Grill is a casual dining restaurant located in Guf Shores, Al. Lunch is burgers and Paninis . Dinner is Steak ,seafood, pastas ... Looking for formal training or experience.


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Jim - I took my wife to City Grill on 2nd Street in GS yesterday for lunch, got there about 12:30, imagine my surprise to find the place locked up and empty looking. Did you move??


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes we moved to the Belle Food Center (formerly Bronos) on 59. The address is 1545 Gulf Shores Parkway, Gulf Shores, Al 36542. We are in the space where Godfather's used to be. Much bigger space with a very large kitchen which allowed us to expand out menu. Please so by and give us a try.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

forwarded to a buddy


----------

